# Receptacles in mud room and pantry



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Other than the mention of a pantry in 210.52 B 1, I am not seeing the need for a receptacle in a mud room OR a pantry. Is this true? The mud room is a small room next to the entry door, and it continues through to the pantry, an even smaller room.
2005 NEC

~Matt


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Wouldn't that be like a parlor?



> 210.52(A) General Provisions. In every kitchen, family room, dining room, living room, parlor, library, den, sunroom, bedroom, recreation room, or similar room or area of dwelling units, receptacle outlets shall be installed in accordance with the general provisions specified in 210.52(A)(1) through (A)(3).


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

They make us follow normal receptacle spacing here.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I dont know what a parlor is, but I suppose it wouldnt hurt to put a recep in the mud room, but pantry is specifically not mentioned, so I guess i am clear on that one.

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Is that anywhere near the sitting room?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Is that anywhere near the sitting room?


whats near the sitting room?

I just learned what a mud room was 2 days ago...

People actually have "sitting rooms" aside from a family room or a living room? Who needs a dedicated room to sit? and what exactly do you do in a parlor? all these extra rooms that are just wasted space, normally found in the homes of richies.

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> .....whats near the sitting room?


The mud room and pantry. Is there a billyard room as well?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I've always thought a mud room is basically the entry "room" of the house. You need receptacles in there just like a hallway (6'/12')
Pantries don't need receptacles. They are essentially closets.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> I've always thought a mud room is basically the entry "room" of the house. You need receptacles in there just like a hallway (6'/12')
> Pantries don't need receptacles. They are essentially closets.


 
Unless the hallway is less than 10 feet. Then one is not required.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I would call the 'entry' room the 'entry'. It can be a mud room, but the mud room usually has either a sink & shower, or the laundry pair.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I would call the 'entry' room the 'entry'. It can be a mud room, but the mud room usually has either a sink & shower, or the laundry pair.


 
Or just lots of shelves for shoes and places to hang coats. Here anyway.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Unless the hallway is less than 10 feet. Then one is not required.


What article is that? I thought that when you open the door of the house you need to have a receptacle within six feet of the door. :thumbsup:
I guess if the mudroom has wall to wall, floor to ceiling cabinets then you would not be required to have a receptacle.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I would call the 'entry' room the 'entry'. It can be a mud room, but the mud room usually has either a sink & shower, or the laundry pair.


Back door? 
Who has a sink, a shower or washer/dryer in the front entry of their house?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> The mud room and pantry. Is there a billyard room as well?


Foyer? Game room? Den? Mary's office? Jacob's office?

After all this I'm still unclear what the difference is between a family room and a living room.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Back door?
> Who has a sink, a shower or washer/dryer in the front entry of their house?



The entry *CAN* be a mud room. :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Foyer? Game room? Den? Mary's office? Jacob's office?
> 
> After all this I'm still unclear what the difference is between a family room and a living room.



The family room is for the family. The living room is for living in.

Now, let's talk about cement ponds. :laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

To me a mud room is a side entrance seperate from the formal entrance. A place where you can take off your "Muddy boots" before going into home. I guess you can say it is a parlor of sorts....


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

i guess a picture will help..

give me a few minutes.

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bottom left of the drawing, the door, then a mud room then a pantry.










~Matt


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

captkirk said:


> To me a mud room is a side entrance seperate from the formal entrance. A place where you can take off your "Muddy boots" before going into home. I guess you can say it is a parlor of sorts....



:no::no::whistling2::no::no:
*parlor - definition of parlor by the Free Online Dictionary ...*

A room in a private home set apart for the entertainment of visitors.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

rudeboy said:


> what article is that? I thought that when you open the door of the house you need to have a receptacle within six feet of the door. :thumbsup:
> I guess if the mudroom has wall to wall, floor to ceiling cabinets then you would not be required to have a receptacle.


 
210.52(h)


----------

